# [OT] Threads systematisch kennzeichnen

## Inte

Ehrlich gesagt, platzt mir der Ar..., wenn mein durchdachter! Topic von einem Moderator "willkürlich" verändert wird. 

 Grundsätzlich habe ich ja nichts dagegen, wenn ein Moderator den Thread "noob-Frage" umbenennt, aber wenn eine eindeutige Überschrift verändert wird, dann läuft hier irgendetwas verkehrt. 

 Selbstverständlich "sollten" alle Beiträge nach einem System beschriftet werden, aber es kann doch nicht die Aufgabe der Moderatoren sein, alle neuen Beiträge umzubenennen. 

 Entweder erstellen wir eine "einheitliche" Regelung, wie die Beiträge benannt werden ([OT], [GNOME], [KDE], [KERNEL], [CHAT], etc.) oder die Überschriften bleiben wie sie sind. 

 Gruß, Inte. 

 PS.: @ian! Bitte nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen. Wenn Du die Beiträge gerne nach einem bestimmten System geordnet haben möchtest, dann markiere DEIN/EUER Regelwerk für Überschriften als "wichtig" (wie z.B. "Aufräumaktion (eure Hilfe wird benötigt)" oder "SU und Optimierungen") und laß un alle daran teilhaben. Sonst darfst Du in Zukunft alle neuen Beiträge umbenennen.

----------

## ian!

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ehrlich gesagt, platzt mir der Ar..., wenn mein durchdachter! Topic von einem Moderator "willkürlich" verändert wird.

 

"Durchdacht?"  :Arrow:  Genau das ist das Problem, was wir derzeit haben. Es mag dem Forenbesucher (hoffentlich) nicht allzu offensichtlich sein. Denn wenn es euch bisher nicht allzusehr aufgefallen ist, dann haben wir bisher einen recht guten Job gemacht. 

Es werden immer mehr Threads in das Board gepostet, ohne vorher einmal selbst nachzudenken oder zu suchen.

Duplikate gehören zur Tagesordnung.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Selbstverständlich "sollten" alle Beiträge nach einem System beschriftet werden, aber es kann doch nicht die Aufgabe der Moderatoren sein, alle neuen Beiträge umzubenennen.

 

Nein. Deshalb das Announcement.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Entweder erstellen wir eine "einheitliche" Regelung, wie die Beiträge benannt werden ([OT], [GNOME], [KDE], [KERNEL], [CHAT], etc.) oder die Überschriften bleiben wie sie sind.

 

Diese ist in Arbeit. Als "Vorbild" sollte einmal das französische Forum genommen werden.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> PS.: @ian! Bitte nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen.

 

Um Gotteswillen! Dann wäre ich hier fehl am Platze.

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Wenn Du die Beiträge gerne nach einem bestimmten System geordnet haben möchtest, dann markiere DEIN/EUER Regelwerk für Überschriften als "wichtig" (wie z.B. "Aufräumaktion (eure Hilfe wird benötigt)" oder "SU und Optimierungen")  und laß un alle daran teilhaben. Sonst darfst Du in Zukunft alle neuen Beiträge umbenennen.

 

Der Announce ist bereits gepostet. Sei doch bitte nich so ungeduldig!  :Wink: 

Ernsthaft: Wir denken uns schon unseren Teil. Diese Veränderungen werden von "langer Hand" geplant und sind keineswegs Kurzschlussentscheidungen. Glaube uns. Wir machen uns unsere Gedanken.

Aufgrund der steigenden Anzahl von neuen Usern kommen immer wieder die selben Fragen auf. Dem wollen wir entgegentreten. Vorallem sollten Threads vernünftig benannt werden. Ansonsten findet der Benutzer bei einer Suche entsprechende Themen nicht wieder.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Beforegod

@inte :

 *Quote:*   

> Ehrlich gesagt, platzt mir der Ar..., wenn mein durchdachter! Topic von einem Moderator "willkürlich" verändert wird. 

 

Und? Bloß weil jetzt eine Kategorie davor steht ist Dein Topic nicht mehr durchdacht?

Meinst Du nicht auch das es etwas unnütz war?

Egal,

das ganze soll so aussehen das schon ein klares Startbild vorhanden ist.

Man stellt sich die Situation vor das ein newbie hier ins Forum kommt und die Themen sehen "noch" alle "normal" (also unkategoriert (was für ein Wort)) aus.. Er wird so weitermachen..

Nun kommt er aber ins Forum und sieht das alles schön aufgeteilt ist.. und wird dieses System (zu 90%) weiterführen.

Das ganze hat schon einen bestimmten Sinn und wie @ian schon sagt, das Vorbild ist das Französische Forum. Dort klappt es auch einwandfrei.

Also bitte nicht meckern!

Für @ian und für mich steckt dahinter auch ein Haufen Arbeit!

Cheers,

BeforeGod

----------

## Inte

 :Cool:  Sieben Minuten später war das Announcement da.

 *!ian wrote:*   

> Wir denken uns schon unseren Teil. Diese Veränderungen werden von "langer Hand" geplant und sind keineswegs Kurzschlussentscheidungen. Glaube uns. Wir machen uns unsere Gedanken.

 

Ihr habt bis jetzt gute Arbeit geleistet und die übrigen Teilnehmer immer an Entscheidungen teilhaben lassen, bzw. habt Euch Anregungen geholt. Als mir dann einfach eine Kategorie verpasst wurde und ich festgestellt habe, das dies anderen Beiträgen auch so ergangen ist, wollte ich einfach nur wissen "Wieso?".

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Bloß weil jetzt eine Kategorie davor steht ist Dein Topic nicht mehr durchdacht?

 

Klar ist er immer noch "durchdacht"  :Smile:  Das Announcement war halt noch nicht raus und ich habe mich gewundert, warum dem Beitrag "einfach so" eine Kategorie verpasst wurde.

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Für @ian und für mich steckt dahinter auch ein Haufen Arbeit!

 

Ich glaube die regelmäßigen Besucher dieses Forums wissen die Sachlichkeit und Hingabe von Euch zu schätzen.

Gruß, Inte.

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> unkategoriert (was für ein Wort))

 

PS.: Du meinst bestimmt "unkategorisiert".  :Wink: 

----------

## Gekko

Ich finds gut, das das gemacht wurde, und hoffentlich auch von allen Usern hier so gehandhabt wird.

Was mir persönlich fehlt ist vielleicht sowas wie

[APPSEARCH] oder ähnlich für Programme die man sucht. Man liest hier oft Threads wo die oder der den besten WM, IDE, etc. etc. für bestimmte Zwecke sucht.

LG, Gekko

----------

## tacki

hmm, ich weiss nicht... irgendwie sieht das nicht geordneter aus für mich. ich les sowieso immer den titel des postings und wenn da so was in klammer davor steht dann muss das auge zum ende der klammer springen... und wenn man so die thread-übersicht durchsieht, dann wird das etwas anstrengend  :Smile: 

nichts für ungut... is bestimmt gewöhnungssache

----------

## Beforegod

@gekko :

Wenn jemand Applikationen sucht dann sollte er sich bei den gängigen Suchseiten erkundigen (www.freshmeat.net, icewalk.com und sourceforge.net).

@tacki :

Das gibt sich mit der Zeit, zudem ist dann eine bessere Übersicht schon erkennbar. Aber das gibt sich mit der Zeit.

@inte :

 *Quote:*   

> Beforegod hat folgendes geschrieben::
> 
> unkategoriert (was für ein Wort))
> 
> PS.: Du meinst bestimmt "unkategorisiert". 

 

Genau das meinte ich  :Wink: 

Freitag morgen *G*  :Wink: 

----------

## Nadhor

Warum eigentlich nicht einfach mal nen Hinweis auf http://www.gentooforum.de irgendwo machen? Die haben einen ähnliche Unterteilung wie forums.gentoo.de und dort ist (glaube ich) alles auf deutsch. 

Und nein, ich habe mit dem Forum überhaupt nichts zu tun, ich lese es noch nicht einmal (aus irgendeinem Grund bleibe ich ständig in den englischen Foren hängen.   :Rolling Eyes:   )

Sorry wenn das hier nicht reinpassen sollte. [/url]

----------

## Beforegod

@Nadhor :

Das hat einen einfachen Grund. Hier ist das offizielle Gentoo Forum, alles andere ist kein Maßstab für uns.

Das soll jetzt aber auf keinen Fall abwertent sein, sonder einfach darauf hindeuten, das wir uns auch ein wenig nach den anderen Unterforen hier richten sollten, sprich wir möchten (alle Mod's) ein einheitliches Bild. Auch wenn das bei den englischen Foren noch etwas anders gehandhabt wird...

----------

## lutzlustig

Schön wäre ja, wenn man die Kategorie einfach beim verfassen eines neuen Themas auswählen könnte, aber das wäre wohl nur durch Boardänderungen machbar?

Ciao

----------

## Beforegod

Nur durch Boardänderungen möglich.

Zudem wäre das ein bisschen zuviel für das Verfassen eines Thema..

ich denke es sollte kein Großes Problem darstellen, die paar Buchstaben hinzutippen  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Quote:*   

> [APACHE] 
> 
> [CHAT] 
> 
> [CUPS] 
> ...

 

Und wo kommt der [scanner] hin? Unter [net] oder [usb] ? und was is, wenn er [kein kabel] hat und am [wan] hängt? oder der Drucker nicht mit [cups] arbeitet ? Gibt`s dann nen [printer] für [Zusatzgeräte]?

Und was is mit [multimedia] ? Gehört [mplayer] zur [TV-Karte] und diese zur [hardware] oder zu [kde], je nach [GUI] auch mal zu [Gnome] ? Und [alsa] zu [sound] oder zum [kernel] oder zu [install] oder wat is dat mit [x11] ?

Ich mein nur, beim Ausprobieren gibts schon ne Menge Spielraum. Man sollte dabei nicht nervös werden und die Leute anmachen, nur weil sie die [OT] nicht setzen.

Oder ist es jetzt besser, gleich alles unter [chat] zu erfragen oder ist das für [irc] belegt ?

Na, ich werde mich mal bemühen, aber das mir keine Mecker kommt, wenn mal was schief geht!

----------

## dertobi123

Ich würde die Kategorisierung als "Work in Progress" bezeichnen und die obigen Flags nicht als verbindlich sondern als Beispiel ansehen. Es geht ja nicht darum für jedes Thema genau festgelegte Flags einer Spezifikation folgend oder gar mehrere Flags zu benutzen, sondern ein möglichst passendes Flag auszuwählen. 

Tobias

----------

## moe

Ack@ Marlboro.. Ich würde vorschlagen dazu eine extra Diskussion zu führen.  Teilweise fehlen Flags, aber von den unten aufgeführten sind viele auch zu speziell, z.B. statt MYSQL sowas wie DB, oder statt APACHE HTTPD, die Unterteilung im Portagebaum ist doich schonmal ein guter Ansatz..

Achja, OT für alles andere ist imho auch nicht richtig, OT sollte für Sachen vorbehalten sein, die wirklich offtopic sind, ausserdem wäre zusätzlich vielleicht noch eine Unterscheidung nach Architektur sinnvoll.. Usw., usw. 

Gruss Maurice

----------

## ian!

 *moe wrote:*   

> Ich würde vorschlagen dazu eine extra Diskussion zu führen. 

 

Dazu bietet sich dieser Thread ja an.

 *moe wrote:*   

> Teilweise fehlen Flags, aber von den unten aufgeführten sind viele auch zu speziell, z.B. statt MYSQL sowas wie DB, oder statt APACHE HTTPD, die Unterteilung im Portagebaum ist doich schonmal ein guter Ansatz..

 

Richtig. Da fehlen noch _einige_. Genau der Gedanke mit dem Portagebaum steckt auch dahinter. Es geht um eine Gliederung der Probleme. Es bildet also soetwas wie "Subsubforen" ab. Das ist auch als vorbereitender Schritt zu Subforen zu verstehen. (Wenn denn phpBB 2.2 mal kommen sollte.)

 *moe wrote:*   

> Achja, OT für alles andere ist imho auch nicht richtig, OT sollte für Sachen vorbehalten sein, die wirklich offtopic sind, ausserdem wäre zusätzlich vielleicht noch eine Unterscheidung nach Architektur sinnvoll.. Usw., usw. 

 

Sicherlich richtig. Allerdings ist es ja auch "in mache". Also lasset die Vorschläge fliessen.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

